# Where to wade the Au Sable?



## JesseD (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello all. I'm in Glen Arbor with the family for a week and, the case being that I'm driving back alone, I'm heading over to the Au Sable to do some fly fishing via wading. I came up to the Holy Waters a long time ago with my father as a young kid, but don't remember much. Where can I wade and hopefully get a decent-sized trout or two, and what hatches are on? (I love fishing dries, hope I get to do so with some success.)


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

go to gates lodge


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Gates and the Old Au Sable in Grayling will both give you the straight scoop. All the branches are totally wadeable until you get down to the bigger water near Mio. Early mornings are tiny fly time right now (trico's), terrestrials and nymphs through the day and small flies (blue winged olives) in the evening with a chance at maybe some big caddis coming off. The white flies will be starting below Mio soon but I haven't heard any credible reports yet. The bright moon has made gurgling tough but it's waning so your timing may be good. I didn't manage many trout myself this weekend (was helping my sons friend learn) but the ones that were biting were respectable, 14"-17". It's a good time to be out there if you can avoid the mid-afternoon weekend crazies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

ditto.....Josh and his crew at Gates will help immensely


----------

